

 Justice Department Backs Broadcasters in Aereo Dispute - amitkumar01
http://recode.net/2014/03/03/justice-department-backs-broadcasters-in-aereo-dispute/

======
DennisP
Of course it does. When does the executive branch not side with the
incumbents?

